
JDK 8 Lambdas MOOC Course - LaSombra
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMod1hYiIvSZL1xclvHcsV2dMiminf19x
======
smoyer
This is a great class ... we've been promoting it to everyone (who uses Java)
at the university where I work.

